# Song Parodies!



## bobandbill (Jun 17, 2012)

PG-13 max rating for the time being.

I'm quite into parodying songs on the go as some rl friends may tell you, and I've included some for fun in previous stories. So I'll be posting some song parodies I made up a while ago (coupled with a youtube link to the song being parodied as well - I usually find it's better to listen to the song while reading the parody lyrics). Cheesiness ought to be expected with some. =p

I also will take on prompts! That is, you can request a song and theme for me to try to parody the lyrics too (although the theme will need to be Pokemon. I won't necessarily take on every prompt though (partly depends on interest/time for it) but I'll be trying to do so. I like a challenge. 



------------------

First up is one I wrote last year, and is a parody of the *Billy Joel song **For the Longest Time*, one of my favourite songs. Some themes here that should be evident from the song title. ;p



*The Day Care's Sublime*


_Whoa, oh, oh, oh_
_The Day Care's sublime_
_Whoa, oh, oh_
_The Day Care's_

_If you Bounce'd away from me tonight_
_There would still be reason to go fight_
_What else could I do_
_I'm so Attracted by you_
_This proves just how the Day Care is sublime_

_Once I thought my Trainer up'd and gone_
_Now I know that breeding shall go on_
_That's when you found me_
_When you sat yourself upon me_
_This proves just how the Day Care is sublime_

_Whoa, oh, oh, oh_
_The Day Care's sublime_
_Whoa, oh, oh_
_The Day Care's_

_I'm that Skitty you're hearing on the lawn_
_Asking you to leave that Waterfall_
_For how I need you_
_And how you needed me too_
_This proves just how the Day Care is sublime_

_Maybe I am not very strong_
_But I'm sure in hindsight_
_You'll see we belong_
_Maybe we should have used Safeguard_
_And though it's bizarre_
_You're the one that I adore_

_Who knows how much further we'll go on_
_Maybe once more I'll be sat upon_
_I'll take my chances_
_I forgot how nice Cute Charm is_
_This proves just how the Day Care is sublime_

_I had second thoughts at the start_
_I said to myself_
_You're as fat as a tart_
_Now I know the Wailord that you are_
_You're very large by far_
_And it's more than I hoped for_

_I don't care if you've had other flings_
_I have been engrossed by lesser things_
_I want you so bad_
_Just don't make me a doormat_
_I intend to show you the Day Care's sublime_

_Whoa, oh, oh, oh_
_The Day Care's sublime_
_Whoa, oh, oh_
_The Day Care's sublime_
_(Fade)_


That's going to be as high brow as it may get. ;p


----------



## bobandbill (Jun 23, 2012)

Working on some others atm but here's one I made in the meantime on an excellent song House of the Rising Sun. The Animals version as it is imo the best and should be how you imagine this parody is sung too. =p Went with the same rhyming scheme bar the opening and last verse, but I feel it works. 

As per someone's suggestion elsewhere, two links: an instrumental version of the song, and the sung version. Take your pick! Or go without! 



*House of the Trick Master*


_There is a house north of Slateport_
_The House of the Trick Master_
_And it's been the ruin of many a trainer_
_And Mew, I know I'm one _

_My mother was in contests _
_She made my Running Shoes _
_My father warned of that dark house_
_And that it would confuse_

_Now the only thing the Master needs _
_Is a player and a maze _
_And the only time he's satisfied _
_Is when we’re in a haze _

_Oh mother, tell your children_
_That I’ve been here since winter_
_There’s no exit, only misery _
_In the House of the Trick Master_

_Well, I got one foot in a trapdoor _
_The other foot is missing _
_But I’ve found myself some Harbor Mail_
_That’s my only blessing_

_There is a house north of Slateport_
_The House of the Trick Master_
_And it's been the ruin of many a trainer_
_And Mew, I know I'm one_




An admittedly darker take on the location in RSE, haha. Given some trainers complain about being stuck in the place though, it's not that unlikely stuff goes wrong. =p


----------



## Frostagin (Jun 25, 2012)

I just sang The House of the Trick Master aloud.
Wow.
These are awesome. :3


----------



## bobandbill (Jun 30, 2012)

Frostagin said:


> I just sang The House of the Trick Master aloud.
> Wow.
> These are awesome. :3


Thanks! I did try singing them myself when I wrote it to get the right flow for it, despite a lack of singing ability on my part, haha. 


Anyways, here's the first parody I've written as a prompt! It came from Stoneman6666 of fanfiction.net, who suggested doing the song _Starlight _by Muse. He also supplied the opening three lines which did prove to be a bit tricky, especially as the original lyrics repeated themselves! In the end I made the theme of the song to be my personal take of part of the game FireRed/LeafGreen, compared to how things happened in the original RBY games. The Sevii Islands weren't my most favourite addition I guess - they were fine, but not great and in the end I wanted to get going to the 8th gym already.

Sung version: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4P3SHXQEpRU
Instrumental: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ukoYZLT0JnE



*Sidetracked*


_Far away
This ship has taken me far away
Far away to the Sevii
With a guy I had met just once before

Victory
I will be chasing Victory
But I do not see its Road
I don’t know where we are going anymore

Beat the Elite Four
I just wanted to beat the Elite Four

Side quest
You’re giving me a side quest
Something about finding plates
Why is Team Rocket trying to steal them

I’ll do what you say
If you promise to take me back home 
Take me back home

What is Moltres doing here
Maybe it got sidetracked too
What is Moltres doing here
Maybe it got sidetracked too

Beat the Elite Four
I just wanted to beat the Elite Four

Far away
This ship has taken me far away
Far away to the Sevii
With a guy I had met just once before

I’ll do what you say
If you promise to take me back home 
Take me back home

What is Moltres doing here
Maybe it got sidetracked too
What is Moltres doing here
Maybe it got sidetracked too

Beat the Elite Four
I just wanted to beat the Elite Four
I just wanted to beat..._




I hope you all know what the Sevii Islands are!


----------



## bobandbill (Jul 9, 2012)

Another prompt, and one I must say I enjoyed, although it's probably because I'm a tragic Beatles fan. baltar of fanfiction.net suggested the following:




> i think the beatles song 'paperback writer' could be made into a song called 'pokemon trainer'


 
This fitted rather nicely, I felt. XD

Sung version: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=taADLPtyDb0
Instrumental: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ryxuldFYjVo



*Pokemon Trainer*


_Pokemon Trainer (Pokemon Trainer)_

_Dear Sir or Madam, will you see my Poke?_
_It took me years to train, will you take a look?_
_I got him from a Prof named after a tree_
_And I was quite bored, so I became a Pokemon Trainer,_
_Pokemon Trainer!_

_So I went and travelled, all across the land_
_Beating Bug Catchers with my one-man band_
_I defeated a gym, and got a HM_
_And prize money is why I became a Pokemon Trainer,_
_Pokemon Trainer!_

_Pokemon Trainer (Pokemon Trainer)_

_So I‘m training up to beat the Elite Four_
_I'll be heading off in a week or more_
_I can do contests if you like my style_
_I can even teach you how to become a Pokemon Trainer,_
_Pokemon Trainer!_

_If you really like it you could pet him here_
_Just be careful not to let your children near_
_If you want to fight then let’s try tonight_
_But I need a break and I want to go to the Game Corner,_
_Yes the Game Corner!_

_Pokemon Trainer (Pokemon Trainer)_

_Pokemon Trainer (Pokemon Trainer)_
_Pokemon Trainer (Pokemon Trainer)_


----------



## bobandbill (Jul 20, 2012)

Back from holidays so have a relatively simple song parody for now. Not quite as funny as others may have been too, so I'm curious to see how it turned out anyway. Taken from the HGSS perspective, but arguably it can be applied to nearly any game anyway easily enough. 

The song is Wild World by Cat Stevens, which is a neat chill song imo. No change with the song title here.

Sung version: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y8pvXLVu8Yk
Instrumental: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wxJ4meJkt7A



*Wild World*


_Now that you’re leaving town so soon
And want to beat the first gym by next moon 
I’m still not sure that you should be leavin'
Trainer, I'm grievin'
But if you wanna leave, take good care
I’ll give this nice Pokegear to wear
But don’t spend all your money on Potions there

Oh, trainer, trainer, it's a wild world
It's hard to get by just with the starter
Oh, trainer, trainer, it's a wild world
I'll always remember you like a child, trainer

I’ll save your money and see what I can do
Maybe buy you a berry or two
But don’t be afraid to seek shelter
Remember your father
But if you wanna leave, take good care
I hope you catch a lot of Pokemon out there
But just remember there's a lot of bad Teams, beware

Oh, trainer, trainer, it's a wild world
It's hard to get by just with the starter
Oh, trainer, trainer, it's a wild world
I'll always remember you like a child, trainer

Trainer, I love you
But if you wanna leave, take good care
I hope you catch a lot of Pokemon out there
But just remember there's a lot of bad Teams, beware

Oh, trainer, trainer, it's a wild world
It's hard to get by just with the starter
Oh, trainer, trainer, it's a wild world
I'll always remember you like a child, trainer

Oh, trainer, trainer, it's a wild world
It's hard to get by just with the starter
Oh, trainer, trainer, it's a wild world
I'll always remember you like a child, trainer_




Good old mums. It's easy to forget them sometimes. Well, unless you're playing HGSS and they go shopping again. =p


----------

